
Why Go sucks in 22 lines - simplyianm
https://gist.github.com/simplyianm/caa9e7105864ce03835ecd32ce4499b6
======
fithisux
Golang never posed as functional. It is this way by design. The same holds for
C. If you need a functional language try something else.

For me, the code does not prove anything. It would prove if Golang posed as
functional and you had to do it this way.

Disclaimer : Big Golang fan.

